# does anyone have info on a Canadana noma



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey :friends: 

does anyone know of or have info about a Canadana noma it turns in the middel it has a 11hp b&s motor thats all l know about it can anyone help


:driving: Jbetts Massey lover forever (MLF)


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well since sj couldn't answer it i cant neither:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no *


Nine months to get that answer. Hope you weren't holding your breath on that one jbetts.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *Nine months to get that answer. Hope you weren't holding your breath on that one jbetts. *


i did not want his 1st thread to go unanswered...:furious: :furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i did not want his 1st thread to go unanswered...:furious: :furious: *


for 10 mouths right SJ


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *no *


Sheesh, I could have told him that!

Seriously, Noma are based in Toronto, why not try calling them. I bet Canada411 would have an 800 number.


----------

